# 3 different horses 1 hunter pleasure, 2 country pleasure



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW!!!! that is what i want to look like in the saddle yu are magnificent looking as are your horses


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You look great!  Beautiful horses, too.


----------

